
Should the Theory of Evolution Treat Our Microbes as Part of Us? - jelliclesfarm
https://www.quantamagazine.org/should-evolution-treat-our-microbes-as-part-of-us-20181120/
======
_Schizotypy
Misleading title. Article is about how microbes fit into evolutionary theory.
Evolution itself does not change the way it "treats" anything. It is what it
is, what changes is what WE, as humans, think is going on.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
We evolved with microbiome. Viruses were part of us during our evolutionary
journey, no?

~~~
gumby
I think that's the GP's point: microbes are subject to the evolutionary
pressures that affect their host

